
For Some, Rude End to IPO Dreams - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424053111904140604576498134225722342-lMyQjAxMTAxMDAwOTEwNDkyWj.html?mod=wsj_share_email
======
ifben
"there's a belief that we had a potentially significant change that might be
part of a new world order for a little while."

Another bubble popping?

